# Huntin' Bow



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, I know this is a area of much controversey, but I have to ask.

What's a good bow company for a hunting bow?

lookin' for somethin' that can shoot a 4-500 grain arrow around 250-260. Light as possible, and NOT a long riser/short limb bow. Preferably with a decent axle-to-axle length and NOT costing $1000. 
I'm shooting a 2 year old bear right now and want some thing a little lighter (it weighs about 5 1/2 pounds, a real brick) and faster.


(RH, 28 inch draw)


Thanks guys,



~AK~


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i would go with the hoyt ultrateck or a mathues switchback :teeth:


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

personally, i think pretty much every major bow manufacturer has abow to fit the bill.....but i would also recommend a Hoyt or Martin....cant go wrong with those two. cam


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Bowtechs, Hoyt and Martins are top notch :wink: Martins are a little better in my book because the way they are milled out of a solid block of metal, a little stronger.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Yea i agree*

I like the hoyts and bowtech and martin is fine also, if i were you i would go with the hoyt ultra tec or viper tec, bowtech alligance or mighty might VFT, and from martin's couger III. I have only seen one problem with martin's riser i saw one break at the handle allmost all the way in 2. I'm sure that was just a flook though they are still great bows and that was a once in a life time thang.

Stephen


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

for a short axle bow i would say mathews switchback(love mine), bowtech defender and hoyt vipertech. all are quiet and fast.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

for what you are asking I would recommend a Hoyt UltraTec XT2000 Limbs and either cam.5 or spirals... also I would look at the Hoyt VTec that would be a bit shorter ata but would still be within your wants... 

hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I would look at Hoyt, Bowtech, or Martin. Check out what bows fit in your category then go to the local pro shop and shoot your choices. Find which one fits you best and you will be pretty much set. Good Luck. 

Tim Clark


----------



## sir bowhunter (Sep 14, 2005)

*it is not the size of the bow but the moction of the form*

all the brands are the same but not all the hunters are...what is rawng whith the bear.... :slice:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I think that a martin couger, or the newer martin slayer are both exelent bows  but they both cost a bloody fortune most of the time. :sad:


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

sir bowhunter said:


> all the brands are the same but not all the hunters are...what is rawng whith the bear.... :slice:




Nothing inpeticular is "wrong" with the bear. It's just heavy, and I'd like to look at upgrading to something more, well, suited to hunting.



~AK~


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

Well.. He said that no "long riser/short limb bow", so the the Mathews's and Bowtech's are out. I would take a look at Hoyt Ultra/pro tec with cam&½ and xt2000 limbs. Also Martin shadowcat or cougar could be fine.


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, I was lookin' at Hoyt's but wasn't sure about the prices on em'




~ak~


----------



## morind (Jan 28, 2005)

*Your looking for a lighter weight?*

I would try looking at a Mathew's FX, it is very light and and priced very resonable.


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)

hm.....i think everyone just about covered it... :cocktail: :beer: 

I would say that either a Viper Tec, Allegiance, Switchback, VTEC, Defender, LX, Outback....I mean theres so many that fit. The Ultratec is a great bow but a longer ATA. For hunting I would stick with a viper tec....I would have bought one, but I would have outgrown it too quickly :sad: (I got an XTEC)

Later, and good luck


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> Bowtechs, Hoyt and Martins are top notch :wink: Martins are a little better in my book because the way they are milled out of a solid block of metal, a little stronger.



thats not true about martins being the only ones not using extrusions, mathews bowtech and hoyt all have milled risers, if i were you i would go for a switchback, fast, light, and forgiving


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

Darton is a good company too, just bought my Darton Vapor, 430$ Brand new and it shoots flawlessly


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I have always got good bows out of the Martin line ..A price and bow to fit pretty much everyone...Have been Easy to tune and stay that way at least for me.. This is just My opinion and as you can see you will get lots of them.. Moreover, the bow is for you so try em out if you can and buy the one you like best ..A good hunting bow is the one you can shoot well .. Good luck to you no matter what brand you buy..


----------

